# Flower pictures of Dahlia



## showblog (Apr 27, 2010)

Meaning of flowers, Dahlia : Good Taste. Dahlia is a genus of bushy,  tuberous, perennial plants native to Mexico, Central America, and  Colombia. There are at least 36 species of dahlia.


----------



## mommy22 (Apr 27, 2010)

I like #2 the best, only suggestion I would give is to get the background bokeh to where you can kind of tell what it is.


----------



## Stormchase (Apr 27, 2010)

nice place! I love macro shots and i do like these..
I like 1 and 2. very alien like flower. :thumbup:
Are these the same flower in different phases?


----------



## cnutco (Apr 27, 2010)

Yes, they are the same flower.

#1 seems to have the best focus but I do not like the composition.  The main flower that is in bloom and in focus has a stem of another flower in front of it.

The others are nice, but seem a bit soft.


----------



## Vivarant (Apr 27, 2010)

wow excellent first post these are gorgeous and i love the bg's just as they are with the exception of that protruding "stem?" in the last shot other than that i think the bokeh is beautiful


----------



## Ron Evers (Apr 27, 2010)

#1 is poorly composed with an OOF flower in front of the one in focus.

#2 would look better if the flower was a bit more to the right & the distracting yellow (lower right) eliminated.  

The other two look pretty good.


----------



## Abby Rose (Apr 27, 2010)

For the most part, I love these.  They are really beautiful. A few things that bugged me, though:

1. the top of that one is cut off
2. looks almost as though it has two stems 
3. the white flower in the background is a bit distracting
4. that line across the left side...


----------

